# KUIU Clothing



## Red-Dot (Nov 17, 2015)

Looking at some of this clothing for my hunting escapades. While a bit pricey, I don't mind paying if it will perform and last. Does anyone have any experience with this line?

Hunting Jackets - Camo Jackets, Vests & Rain Coats | KUIU


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 17, 2015)

I let go of significant cash for a KUIU rain suit but I don't regret it; hands down the only rain suit I've ever used that didn't leave me sweating after a hike to my stand.  If I'm going to be out in the cold rain for a long time, I wear KUIU Yukon gloves over top of PIG gloves, a very good combo that will keep you dry!


----------



## Red-Dot (Nov 17, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I let go of significant cash for a KUIU rain suit but I don't regret it; hands down the only rain suit I've ever used that didn't leave me sweating after a hike to my stand.  If I'm going to be out in the cold rain for a long time, I wear KUIU Yukon gloves over top of PIG gloves, a very good combo that will keep you dry!


Thanks for your input. I am interested in the Yukon gloves as well. How long have you owned your gear?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 18, 2015)

A few years...purchased it in anticipation for my Rainier climb (before anyone asks, I got injured on the trip up and had to stop at Camp Muir)....daily use now.


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 18, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> A few years...purchased it in anticipation for my Rainier climb (before anyone asks, I got injured on the trip up and had to stop at Camp Muir)....daily use now.



You got injured because you didn't stop to see us... 

LL


----------

